# My betta, Charley! (pictures)



## fishlover111 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hopefully you all like him! Thanks for looking, and commenting!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow that is a beautiful betta! He is a crowntail if I am not mistaken? Where did you get him? I've been looking for a crowntail but WOW!


----------



## fishlover111 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Hey, I actually got him from a Brand New Petco on the second day of its grand opening. He is a Melano Black Butterfly Super Delta if i am not mistaken...? Thank you very much!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

well, he is still really nice, its too bad we don't have a petco here  my petsmart only has vieltail and the odd time a crowntail but they are always in bad condition. and WOW i'm still stunned by your betta


----------



## fishlover111 (Oct 13, 2007)

Lol, thank you so much. I am glad that he doesnt have fin rot or anything like that! *knock on wood* I always treat his water with prime, little tiny bit of aquarium salt, and a drop of betta revive. I am sure you could find a nice betta somewhere or sometime you have to look really hard, i looked at like 20 and decided on this one.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

cool, I have one betta right now which I am hoping to keep healthy for a long time but my parents are getting a big tank and I get to pick so I wanted a really nice betta for their tank


----------



## fishlover111 (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice! Do you have any pictures of your current betta?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah a few but I don't have any clear ones. When I do i'll post em up


----------

